# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction literature >  "How to Survive a Robot Uprising: Tips on Defending Yourself Against the Coming Rebellion", sci-fi book, Daniel H. Wilson, 2005

## Airicist

Author - Daniel H. Wilson

"How To Survive a Robot Uprising: Tips on Defending Yourself Against the Coming Rebellion" on Amazon

"How To Survive a Robot Uprising: Tips on Defending Yourself Against the Coming Rebellion" on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

How to Survive a Robot Uprising
December 16, 2014

Animation by Jason Windsor
Directed by Jon Collins




> Daniel H Wilson describes how to survive a future robot attack.

----------

